# For those of you who have egg shared before....



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Did any of you have any embryos left over to freeze? Just wondering how likely it would be after giving away half my eggs?


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi yes i had 10 eggs so 5 each all 5 of mine fertilized and i had 2 put back and 3 frozen


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Thank you. I'd not really heard many people saying they had any to freeze. Hope I get some


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya... Like wise we had eggs to freeze. They collected 24 eggs in total! Of my 12 only 3 fertilised, 1 put back and 2 frozen.

It's now my due date with one of the frozen embies!!

Good luck!

K


----------

